# Holladay Gun Club



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if Davis & Davis up at the Holladay Gun Club is sighting in rifles during the week yet? I can't get anyone to pick up the phone up there. A friend of mine said the HGC was shutting down soon, and someone else I know went up there last Thursday and nobody was at Davis & Davis and the road to their building was blocked. Weekends are too hectic for me right now, and Lee Kay is closed Mondays & Tuesdays. :roll:


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Last I checked, (last year), you had to pay $40 for a one-year membership in order to use the facilities. I believe you also had to pay this to have D&D sight in your rifle. Good luck.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

was there last night, 10/2/07 150.00 dollar yearly membership fee. they went back to a member only gun club. they _____ _____ hard core. you can fill it in as you wish.the place is such a dive. I would make the drive to the lions club in bountiful first, they acually shoot 100 yds on they rest, not like lee kay at 20 feet. which brings me to another subject. why is lee kay closed monday and tuesdays the week before a hunt. they can _____ kiss my ______.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to live up by the Holladay club, and the short story is that all the land is owned by the gravel pit that you drive past on the way up there. The club is being mined away, and the lease is now short term (probably year to year). They are trying to eek out what remaining revenue they can as the facilities degenerate and the mountain gets shoveled away. I was a member of the club for about 15 years, and was happy to pay the membership fees when I used the place 20 times a year or so. Definitely not worth it these days if you use the place once a year to sight in your rifle. Anyway, the club will be gone soon.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

More info if it helps: 

Bountiful Lions Club 298-0301, 100 & 200 yd rifle range, $5, open until sunset.

The city range up at the PMAA facilities(up Parley's, Mountain Dell golf course exit) 582-6438, M,T,F 2-6, S,S 8-6, used to be $4, not sure what it costs this year. 

Sorry to hear we'll be losing Holladay. I loved shooting clays up there because the views of the valley were spectacular.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

When I called up there the recording said that you could use D & D without the membership.
Open on thursday till dark and sat sun 9-5.
Hope that helps.


----------

